# Admission In Medical Colleges Of Islamabad



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

So apparently there is a UHS style test introduced for admission into colleges in ISB. It's mandatory to give to be eligible to apply to the following colleges: 

1.FMDC
2.Shifa
3.IMDC
4.FUMC
5.Riphah

http://nts.org.pk/Test&Products/Announced/092016/MinofNatHealthServ_092016/MinofNatHealthServ_0916_Form.pdf

So like in the form, in part 2. do we have to tick just one college, or can we select more than one?


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

SaadAhmed said:


> So apparently there is a UHS style test introduced for admission into colleges in ISB. It's mandatory to give to be eligible to apply to the following colleges:
> 
> 1.FMDC
> 2.Shifa
> ...


I suppose select all as i am going to do


----------



## issshah (Jul 2, 2016)

I tried going to the link and it's not showing up for me???


----------



## aleena211 (Aug 28, 2016)

SaadAhmed said:


> So apparently there is a UHS style test introduced for admission into colleges in ISB. It's mandatory to give to be eligible to apply to the following colleges:
> 
> 1.FMDC
> 2.Shifa
> ...


Select as many as you want but you would also have to apply to these colleges separately as well except fmdc.


----------



## SaadAhmed (Oct 2, 2015)

issshah said:


> I tried going to the link and it's not showing up for me???


..::NTS::.. 

They updated the form, fixed the select colleges category too. It now says to select one or more colleges. But yeah you have to apply to the colleges individually too.


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

is cmh good?


----------



## noor elahi (Jun 27, 2015)

can anyone tell me the fee structure of Shifa for Local students?
2016


----------



## Saad iqbal (Jul 28, 2016)

It is about 8lac 50 thousand first time


----------



## saleha shahbaz (Sep 15, 2016)

is there any age limit for the test for fmdc

- - - Updated - - -

is there any age limit for the test for fmdc


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

No age limit 

Sent from my SM-J700H using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdullah Awan (Sep 16, 2016)

Why do we have to apply seperately to other medical colleges ?
Isnt the test just like UHS in which the we apply in the colleges after the result of the test?


----------



## Saad iqbal (Jul 28, 2016)

Does we have to do Fmdc syllabus or whole books


----------

